# I Hope This Trend Changes!



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*homes*



JBM said:


> New England for the most part is filled with old houses that are not well maintained, ugly and out dated.
> 
> Im not sure I really want everything built to last 200 years.



"A country whose buildings are of wood,can never increase in its improvements to any considerable degree"

Thomas Jefferson


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Maintainance is also an important issue if a building is to survive 100's of years. Some of the most expensive houses here like the stately homes would have fallen down if the NT or EH had not taken them over.
Here's an example of one that remains with a family that a TV programme has been made about.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DP-8Oy5Mb6Y


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Jaysus, someone needs to geld the whole family.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

stuart45 said:


> Maintainance is also an important issue if a building is to survive 100's of years. Some of the most expensive houses here like the stately homes would have fallen down if the NT or EH had not taken them over.
> Here's an example of one that remains with a family that a TV programme has been made about.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DP-8Oy5Mb6Y


This is of course 100% true. I worked on a mansion 5 or so years ago that needed 3 gable ends rebuilt because the stone was bulging and about to collapse. The walls extended above the roofline (parapets) with coping stones on top, but there wasn't a roof that you could walk onto to look at the coping stones. The joints between the coping stones had disintegrated and within maybe 50 years the gable ends had become very unstable. If left another couple decades the house would not have been salvageable.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Tscarborough said:


> Jaysus, someone needs to geld the whole family.


Dead right Tscar. That's what 100's of years of inbreeding produces in our upper classes. Most of them now live in small roped off sections of their mansions, while the National Trust own them and make money for the repairs by charging the public to look round them.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

When i was in England I remember there were 2 conservation groups. Heritage trust and national trust. I really liked one of them, the other was disgusting, everything was like an amusement park.


----------



## Fundi (Jan 5, 2009)

stuart45 said:


> Dead right Tscar. That's what 100's of years of inbreeding produces in our upper classes. Most of them now live in small roped off sections of their mansions, while the National Trust own them and make money for the repairs by charging the public to look round them.


I thought the inbred ones were all sen.t to East Africa between the world wars. I guess some remained.


----------

